# Stick your tongue out!



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

very old picture of Lexi XD


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Look at the Dalmatian ....


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> Look at the Dalmatian ....


Lol I think he was making a convenient platform to place a treat! XD hahaha

Aww I wanna see more people post photos with dogs sticking their tongues out XD they're so funny XD


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

A picture which seems to show what my young Flyte thinks of my pep talk..


----------



## spaniel04 (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Caddie's look of total concentration!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

cravensmum said:


>


What's this filth! Shouldn't this have a mature content sign!? lmao XD

Thanks for all the pictures XD they're brill haha



Spaniel04 said:


>


Love this one!


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

this was taken while we was doing work in the garden


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

His unbelievably long tongue doesn't seem to spend much time in his mouth!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> A picture which seems to show what my young Flyte thinks of my pep talk..


Pete you don't look a bit like I imagined


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Reddo said:


> His unbelievably long tongue doesn't seem to spend much time in his mouth!


Mmm grassy tongue! XD


----------



## JamesNeal (Mar 11, 2012)

Love this topic for a gallery- will have to dig some pics out!


----------



## woofandwalk (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly-Sue


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

"Stop taking photos and start walking!"


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I love that people are still posting! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## CraigB (Mar 11, 2012)

This is Cuda, my large St.Bernard, licking the snow! Must be a winner with his long tongue sticking out :yikes:








He was going to be the main image for our pet website in Kent!


----------

